# Can't preview SSP template in browser



## Limages (Aug 21, 2008)

Okay, here's a new one. Although I'm able to build a gallery with the SSP templates, I can't preview that gallery in Firefox.

Upon clicking Preview in Browser, LR 2 builds the gallery and then the browser opens but there is just a big old dark grey screen.

Does this sound familiar to anyone?

Thanks for your ideas.

Liz


----------



## Sean McCormack (Aug 21, 2008)

Did Flash install for Firefox?


----------



## johnbeardy (Aug 21, 2008)

I think there are some problems previewing SSP locally in a browser - try uploading and viewing it online. Do you see anything in LR? 

John


----------



## rcannonp (Aug 21, 2008)

No problems with it here. I have FF3 and Flash Player 9.'.115.'.


----------



## Limages (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh, you  know, I'm kind of new to this SSP product so . . . are you guys saying I need Flash in order to preview SSP for LR locally in a browser?

I've always been able to preview LR templates locally just fine.

I'll try uploading it to my host and check it out. One of the things I wanted to see via a Preview was how large the actual display of a photo is. It seems kind of small when building it through LR.

Thanks for your responses. I appreciate it.

Liz


----------



## Limages (Aug 21, 2008)

P.S.

I just checked Firefox's (v. 3.'.1) Tools-->Add-Ons-->Plug-ins-->Shockwave Flash and it indicates that it's enabled.

Liz


----------

